# Pizza and.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

.....Salad night!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good but I thought you were going to say BEER


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great. Homemade dough? I'm looking for a good dough recipe. My kids love home made pizza. Thanks Jim.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

OChunter375 said:


> Looks great. Homemade dough? I'm looking for a good dough recipe. My kids love home made pizza. Thanks Jim.


Sorry, no. We buy a basic Culinary Circle brand pepperoni pizza and add all kinds of toppings to it. This one we added mushrooms, onion,bacon, sausage and lots of cheese


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

The Publix stores sell raw pizza dough in the Florida area which isn't bad. I've made my own before, but it's a lot of trouble and not that much better than the Publix brand.


----------

